# Garlic breath



## di reston (Sep 23, 2016)

I thought this snippet of information might be interesting for you:

Did you know that to obliterate garlic breath, in Southern Italy they eat a slice of lemon, including the peel, with salt on it. This I was told by a Sicilian producer of citrus fruit. It really works! Now, when my OH and I have anything that has a lot of garlic in it, such as Moules Marinière (French garlic mussels), all we do afterwards is eat a slice of lemon and salt, and nobody can tell we've been eating garlic.

You may ask, how did I get to know an Italian citrus fruit producer? It was when I was an interpreter!


di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 23, 2016)

well, that's your vitamin C for the day!   I am definitely going to try it, di reston!!!  I love lemon.and salt never has been a problem as I use a lot of extra salt due to hyponatremia........ I've also heard  of this other regimen and tried it and seems to help is eating fresh parsley and that's for any kind of obnoxious breath  (yes, brushing your teeth and using mouthwash helps, etc.)......but when you're out and about in public you don't always have that alternative...now that's your vitamin A for the day........combined...... we all might have a new fresh breath business.......  but I would much  prefer the lemon with salt.......


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 23, 2016)

When I was a bartender many years ago, my go-to breath freshener was chewing a slice of unpeeled lemon from the cut up garnish tray.  Worked great!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 23, 2016)

well, there you go........lemon it is!!!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 23, 2016)

Eating lemon may work fine for fixing garlic breath, but what do I do to get rid of the "pucker face" after eating the lemon?


----------



## roadfix (Sep 23, 2016)

Every time I had something garlicky my wife used to joking tell me "You smell like a Chino"  and I used to respond, "Well I am a Chino!"  

"Chino" is a common Spanish word for "Asians"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> Eating lemon may work fine for fixing garlic breath, but what do I do to get rid of the "pucker face" after eating the lemon?



You just have to shake it off...personally I like garlic breath and I love lemons...


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 23, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> Eating lemon may work fine for fixing garlic breath, but what do I do to get rid of the "pucker face" after eating the lemon?



Take a shot of tequila first!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 23, 2016)

go look at a cute baby or kiss it if it's yours.......no one can frown after that!    or have a glass of wine.........


----------



## di reston (Sep 23, 2016)

Get the ripest lemon you can get your hands on - they're usually sold under-ripe, or so Mr Lemon Man From Sicily told me - and sprinkle with salt. The salt really does attenuate the mouth-puckering acidity of the lemon, and the after-taste is good. When I buy lemons, I buy them to ripen first, and then use. They're a totally different fruit then - another piece of advice from Mr Lemon Man From Sicily.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## CraigC (Sep 23, 2016)

Two words, Meyer Lemon!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2016)

Mmmmmm, Meyer Lemons!


----------

